# list of cellphones with unlocked bootloader



## ad3k (Aug 21, 2011)

Hello,
I am looking for a list of most recent cellphones that have unlocked bootloader.

Thanks for help


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

What exactally do you mean by unlocked? Unlocked, full s-off, or what?
Also... wrong section.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok, if this post is in the wrong section...where did it go B-Cuz I can't fine it

Its Bubba


jellybellys said:


> What exactally do you mean by unlocked? Unlocked, full s-off, or what?
> Also... wrong section.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

> *Hello Everyone,*
> 
> *Just going to post this here since I'm getting tired of moving threads.
> 
> ...


I think that this is not "totally off topic of android"... so maybe android general section.


----------



## ad3k (Aug 21, 2011)

right, s-off and that would allow to flash different kernels right?
anyway im looking for phones like atrix1 but newer/faster


----------

